# Letter pair generator for bld training?



## Bhargav777 (May 4, 2013)

It would be great if someone could make a software similar to memoriad competition simulator, but something that generates letter pairs instead of numbers. My place is usually noisy and I don't feel like blding often. I just want to bring my memo time down but at times, I don't get access to my cubes. Something like a sequence of random letter pairs (12, 20, 45?) so that I could train my memory for big cubes bld as well. Also I'd be really grateful if someone could make an Android version for it as well. Thanks


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Actually I might be able to make this being a first year programming student. Tell me all the details you need and ill see?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 4, 2013)

Just use a flashcard program like Anki


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 4, 2013)

Spacebar to generate a whole lot of alphabets (watch dark maskow's channel to understand how a competition simulator actually looks/ works)  also a timer running at the bottom to time myself.  thanks.
Cube novice- I'll check anki tomorrow!  just post the download link here if possible


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 4, 2013)

Try this?

http://www.dave-reed.com/Nifty/randSeq.html


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 4, 2013)

Looks cool,  something with a timer? Something that I can use from my Android mobile too, please?  
Hope I'm not bugging much.


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Maybe this is a little out of my league. Like I said I've only had one semester. I could do it, but it'd probably be an ugly console app, and it'd take me a while. I'm just not experienced enough. Sorry mate!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 4, 2013)

ask 5bld for the one he made


----------



## A Leman (May 4, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Try this?
> 
> http://www.dave-reed.com/Nifty/randSeq.html


I have used this. you can also use it for numbers or you can get rid of the letters that you don't use by changing the letters to choose from.



Bhargav777 said:


> Looks cool,  something with a timer? Something that I can use from my Android mobile too, please?
> Hope I'm not bugging much.


You can print out pages with the letters chunked to your preference(10 pairs,20 pairs,50 pairs) and then time yourself for those or you could split your screen with a cube timer.


----------



## Noahaha (May 4, 2013)

The best letter pair generator is your cube.


----------



## A Leman (May 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> The best letter pair generator is your cube.



I also agree with this.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> The best letter pair generator is your cube.





A Leman said:


> I also agree with this.



He clearly said in the first post "I don't get access to my cubes"

Not everyone has their cubes everytime


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> He clearly said in the first post "I don't get access to my cubes"
> 
> Not everyone has their cubes everytime



Oops. Must have skipped over that. One thing I used to do was practice with random letters around me.


----------



## A Leman (May 5, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> He clearly said in the first post "I don't get access to my cubes"
> 
> Not everyone has their cubes everytime



1) I gave an alternate way before this post because you can normally plan to carry a piece of paper even if you can’t access your cubes. Another way is to just practice your list, brainstorm idea’s for pairs, practice thinking through or making loci or relating letter pairs to commutators. This does not change the fact that cubes will be the best practice.

2) I don’t have a cube with me nearly as much as you seem to think and probably less than a lot of people on this forum, but I still manage to improve.



Bhargav777 said:


> My place is usually noisy and I don't feel like blding often.



This sounds like the type of enviornment that could actually really help your bld concentration


----------



## MWilson (May 5, 2013)

Bring a book with you, pretend your reading, but you're really memorizing the first letter of every line going down the page.


----------



## Patrick M (May 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I can make a console app that will let you input the length of each letter block and the amount of letter blocks youd like to memorize. I should be able to find out how to blank the screen, then ask you to input it and display what was to be memorized so you can check it. It wouldn't be amazing, and you might have to download microsoft .net framework which could take a few minutes. Also it would only be for the computer. 
Additionally I won't be able to start programming until late monday or tuesday or so. 
That being said, would you still be interested in me making this program?


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 5, 2013)

Noah - That's right. But I guess this generator will be far better to practice recalling of letter pair images, instead of doing solves over and over again. 
Patrick M - Please go ahead  Thanks 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> this generator will be far better to practice recalling of letter pair images, instead of doing solves over and over again.



That's true, and it can be useful to practice like that, but remember that using a cube lets you practice your letter scheme and color scheme at the same time, which are equally important to knowing your images well.


----------



## jfly (May 5, 2013)

Here's a project a did a while back: http://tnoodle.tk/tnt/bld.html. The stickers are actually text boxes where you can input your letter scheme. (you can download an offline version of tnoodle here http://cubing.github.io/tnoodle/)


----------



## Patrick M (May 5, 2013)

Alright. I will begin work tuesday night. I guess I shall post this to the forums for anyone else. I will pm you now so I don't forget your name, and I'll pm you like a dropbox download link when I am finished.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2013)

jfly said:


> Here's a project a did a while back: http://tnoodle.tk/tnt/bld.html. The stickers are actually text boxes where you can input your letter scheme. (you can download an offline version of tnoodle here http://cubing.github.io/tnoodle/)


It is'nt working for me.  It asked me for my corner and edge buffer, but even after I gave those details and clicked "generate scramble" it did not respond. 



Patrick M said:


> Alright. I will begin work tuesday night. I guess I shall post this to the forums for anyone else. I will pm you now so I don't forget your name, and I'll pm you like a dropbox download link when I am finished.


Cool!  

Crowned xerxes' link is awesome. If only it could have a timer and a place where I could enter the letter pairs.....


----------



## Cubenovice (May 6, 2013)

My Anki letter pair list is in your mail


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 7, 2013)

Cubenovice said:


> My Anki letter pair list is in your mail



Thanks a lot Ralph!  I'll try anki today, the way you asked me to and keep you updated!  

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## jfly (May 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> It is'nt working for me.  It asked me for my corner and edge buffer, but even after I gave those details and clicked "generate scramble" it did not respond.



Awww, it's working for me. What browser are you using?


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 7, 2013)

jfly said:


> Awww, it's working for me. What browser are you using?



Chrome! 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## jfly (May 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> Chrome!
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



Any error messages? What exactly is happening? Could I get a screenshot?


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 7, 2013)

jfly said:


> Any error messages? What exactly is happening? Could I get a screenshot?



I think I said it earlier, but never mind, I'll say again.  it asked me for my corner and edge buffers, (UBL and UF respectively) and when I hit generate scramble after that , nothing really happens. :/ I don't know if I was a noob not doing it properly or there were some issues with the site.

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## jfly (May 7, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> I think I said it earlier, but never mind, I'll say again.  it asked me for my corner and edge buffers, (UBL and UF respectively) and when I hit generate scramble after that , nothing really happens. :/ I don't know if I was a noob not doing it properly or there were some issues with the site.
> 
> Bhargav Narasimhan



Ok, you don't actually have to type anything in those 2 fields. That said, typing something there won't actually break anything. You're really not seeing anything happen when pressing "generate scramble"? What if you just type something into the scramble field (like

```
R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B' L' D' U L2 F' R D2 F L2 B'
```
) and click away?


----------

